# Leaking PCV Valve?



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Yeah that's not the PCV valve... Not even close. I don't know why they have it called that. That bit is just a little heater, which I guess prevents oil from freezing under vacuum, saving turbo from utter doom, that kind of stuff.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

If all of the hoses going to it are fine, I wouldn't be replacing them. Just put the 20 dollar part in it and be done. The dealership will always try to sell you tons of parts when all you need is one.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

VtTD said:


> Maybe this is moot though. I need to figure out if this is under warranty still too.


The warranty part is easy. If you're under 36,000 miles, it's covered under warranty. If you have any kind of a service contract or extended warranty, it would be covered under whatever deductibles and terms you have there. Otherwise, it's not covered.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Ok, thanks. I discussed it with a friend. I think I may just leave it alone unless it becomes a problem. I guess the part itself might be kind of difficult to remove and strap back in... but that was just a guess based on taking a quick look.


----------

